# Shot across the bow!



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

@Rondo decided to play a little Battleship on my frigate, USS Necky, today. She's taking on a little water, but nothing the bubble wrap he sent the torpedoes in can't plug. 
Thanks Ron, I'll smoke these while doing repairs on my ship.:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Well done ! Everyone likes smacking around a Devil Dog


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit. Remember don't let those punishers mellow out too much

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Punishers?!?! Oh yes! Those are great while eating tacos with Jerrett's ghost/reaper sauce. Mmmm.

Sent from somewhere


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> Punishers?!?! Oh yes! Those are great while eating tacos with Jerrett's ghost/reaper sauce. Mmmm.
> 
> Sent from somewhere


Gotta wait till winter when you get chapped lips.. it REALLY ADDS TO THE EXPERIENCE..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

>>>>


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Good work Rondo

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice @Rondo but believe me Necky don't take that Torpedo PUNISHER for granted! I thought it was enjoyable but at the same time it kinda kicked my butt! The following day! I will smoke the other one but it will be a long wait lol! If the older version was much worse I'm glad I didn't get it lol. It is a weird, different experience that all should try at least once.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Now I'm real eager to jump on one of those Punisher. Sounds like trip I'd like to be on with some Tequila!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Now I'm real eager to jump on one of those Punisher. Sounds like trip I'd like to be on with some Tequila!


It wasn't strong, medium at best, just kinda weird. The next day my stomach felt as if I was in a hot wing contest lol.


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

LeatherNeck said:


> Now I'm real eager to jump on one of those Punisher. Sounds like trip I'd like to be on with some Tequila!


Been debating ordering a fiver of these things.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

https://www.cigarbid.com/shop/?q=Punisher

Get the Poppers. It's all about the cap.


----------

